

Japan Quake May Have Shortened Earth Days, Moved Axis (2011) - staunch
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/japanquake/earth20110314.html

======
binarnosp
So we just added a leap second for nothing :-) ?

------
MrZongle2
TL;DR: ...by about 1.8 microseconds and 17cm.

